# Need a CPT code for Cecal Resection with Divering Ileostomy



## carol52 (Mar 9, 2011)

Operative report states Small Bowel Resection and Cecal Resection with Diverting Ileostomy.  Does anyone have a code for the Cecal Resection with Diverting Ileostomy ?


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 11, 2011)

44125


----------



## gastro59 (Mar 11, 2011)

44144  the cecum is part of the large intestine.


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 11, 2011)

ileocecal valve VS Cecum- Small VS large


----------

